# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - Samsung B2710 (Samsung Xcover 271) Unbrick / Repair supported

## Shamseldeen Victory

RIFF JTAG - Samsung B2710 (Samsung Xcover 271) Unbrick / Repair supported  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  Samsung B2710 resurrection is simple. Phone is auto powered on when USB Cable and battery are connected. *To resurrect Samsung B2710 do this:*  Solder JTAG cable to the Samsung B2710 JTAG pads; Connect USB cable to phone and PC; Make sure Samsung B2710 is selected in the list of models Click Resurrect button; Wait few seconds until software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires; Now phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up normally, you can flash it using original Samsung downloader software to restore it to the working state. *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold both ‘Volume Down’ and ’9′ keys and press Power-On. Screen lights up with Download mode message. Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

